# Davy Jones vs Blackbeard vs Barbossa



## FireEel (May 25, 2011)

Battle of the various Pirates of the Caribbean antagonists!

This is an anything-goes FFA fight between the three pirates.

Rules

1) Davy Jones' heart is a non-factor. Assume he's immortal, but still able to feel pain(as can be seen from his fight with Jack).

2) Blackbeard does not have voodoo dolls of his enemies, nor does he get to control the ships or ropes, but he gets 1 zombie henchman to even the odds

3) Barbossa is immortal

The fight takes place on the black pearl, BUT assume it is neutral to all three combatants. Also assume the pirate lords will not team up against one another.

Fight either ends at death, or at incapacitation(etc Barbossa and Davy Jones getting hacked apart, or rendered immobile).


----------



## Soledad Eterna (May 25, 2011)

I haven't seen POTC 4 but Davy Jones wins against Barbossa if this is his mortal self, if this is skeleton Barbossa, it's a draw, though Barbossa could potentially disarm him since word of god says he is the second best swordsman in the series after Will.


----------



## FireEel (May 25, 2011)

Yes that's quite right, Barbossa is supposedly even above Jack in swordsmenship, who is about tied with Davy Jones.


----------



## Riddler (May 25, 2011)

FireEel said:


> 2) Blackbeard does not have voodoo dolls of his enemies, nor does he get to control the ships or ropes, but *he gets 1 zombie henchman to even the odds*



LOL

You didn't watch the movie, did you?


----------



## Teach (May 25, 2011)

Blackbeard is superior to both in swordmanship. And with his sword he could just get some ropes and throw them in the ocean.


----------



## Weather (May 25, 2011)

> Blackbeard is superior to both in swordmanship. And with his sword he could just get some ropes and throw them in the ocean.



That only works on his ship.

And a one-legged Barbossa was going even to Blackbeard.

If Davy Jones is in his immortal form he easily takes this.


----------



## Teach (May 25, 2011)

Weather said:


> That only works on his ship.
> 
> And a one-legged Barbossa was going even to Blackbeard.
> 
> If Davy Jones is in his immortal form he easily takes this.



I'm pretty sure he used that ability when he captured Black Pearl from Barbossa. So it works on any ship.

No he wasn't, Barbossa lost.

Blackbeard throws him in the ocean. Winner by BFR.


----------



## Weather (May 25, 2011)

> I'm pretty sure he used that ability when he captured Black Pearl from Barbarossa. So it works on any ship.



That never happened on screen so that means nothing.

The only feats with the sword happened on the ship.


----------



## Teach (May 25, 2011)

Weather said:


> That never happened on screen so that means nothing.
> 
> The only feats with the sword happened on the ship.



It happened on-screen. To my recollection he used Black Pearl's ropes to capture it from Barbossa.

What does that have to do with anything?


----------



## Weather (May 25, 2011)

> It happened on-screen. To my recollection he used Black Pearl's ropes to capture it from Barbossa.



Show the scene then.

That happened Off-screen.



> What does that have to do with anything?



Because the swords manipulates HIS ship.


----------



## Teach (May 25, 2011)

Weather said:


> Show the scene then.
> 
> That happened Off-screen.


I don't have the scene, and it was told on the movie so it's canon either way.



> Because the swords manipulates HIS ship.


No the sword can manipulate ANY ship.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (May 25, 2011)

Weather said:


> That never happened on screen so that means nothing.
> 
> The only feats with the sword happened on the ship.



Barbossa recounted the loss of The Black Pearl to Jack. He told him that their own ship was turned against them. Just because it wasn't shown doesn't mean it didn't happen. Barbossa said the only reason he escaped was because he had his arms free to cut off his own leg.

And I saw the movie about 3 hours ago, FYI, I'm not mistaken. 

We never _saw _Bootstrap be tied to a cannon and dumped in the ocean, but there's no doubt that it happened.

Word of God says Barbossa is only surpassed in swordplay by Will. With one leg he was holding his own against Blackbeard even if he eventually lost and won by a cheap shot. I reckon it's a close up thing between an immortal Barbossa and Blackbeard, to be fair, edging out to Barbossa, though.


----------



## Riddler (May 25, 2011)

Teach said:


> Blackbeard throws him in the ocean. Winner by BFR.





Gaelek_13 said:


> I reckon it's a close up thing between an immortal Barbossa and Blackbeard, to be fair, edging out to Barbossa, though.



People ignoring the OP's rules of engagement 




FireEel said:


> 2) Blackbeard does not have voodoo dolls of his enemies, *nor does he get to control the ships or ropes, *but he gets 1 zombie henchman to even the odds
> 
> (...)
> 
> *Fight either ends at death, or at incapacitation(etc Barbossa and Davy Jones getting hacked apart, or rendered immobile*).


----------



## FireEel (May 25, 2011)

Riddler said:


> LOL
> 
> You didn't watch the movie, did you?



I did, just last afternoon.

Why would you think I have not watched it.


----------



## Skywalker (May 25, 2011)

Barbossa wins until I see the movie.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 26, 2011)

Dave Jones rape this and hard. If they are full out with all their resources I cant see how Davy doesnt wins.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 26, 2011)

Jones teleports around and if any of them attempt to stab him, he simply lets them. He then promptly snaps their sword in two with his claw like he did Jack's.

The immortal demi-god with decades of experience + some actually useful supernatural powers wins this. 

The Aztec immortality really sucks ass.


----------



## FireEel (May 26, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Jones teleports around and if any of them attempt to stab him, he simply lets them. He then promptly snaps their sword in two with his claw like he did Jack's.
> 
> The immortal demi-god with decades of experience + some actually useful supernatural powers wins this.
> 
> The Aztec immortality really sucks ass.



Jones has not shown the ability to teleport in combat.

Nor would he casually allow them to stab him, because as mentioned, *Jones FEEL pain.*

Jack was able to slice off his tentacles too, which did not regrow, but were still able to move on their own. It is likely that Jones would not die if he was hacked apart, but he wouldn't regen either.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (May 26, 2011)

Riddler said:


> People ignoring the OP's rules of engagement



Sorry to say this, but no I'm not 

Aztec Immortality only becomes a bitch if Barbossa happens to be fighting under moonlight which makes his body more prone to damage. In normal circumstances he's basically an immortal guy.

Jack could fight Jones evenly and both Blackbeard and Barbossa are better swordsmen than him (Barbossa by Word of God, Blackbeard by rite of beating Barbossa).

I stick to what I said about Barbossa edging it out.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 26, 2011)

FireEel said:


> Jones has not shown the ability to teleport in combat.


----------



## FireEel (May 26, 2011)

Gaelek_13 said:


> Sorry to say this, but no I'm not
> 
> Aztec Immortality only becomes a bitch if Barbossa happens to be fighting under moonlight which makes his body more prone to damage. In normal circumstances he's basically an immortal guy.
> 
> ...



Actually Barbossa only lost to Blackbeard because he was missing a leg, and was fighting on a fucking crutch.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (May 29, 2011)

I'd actually say that lacking real hands is a factor in Davy Jones's swordsplay, also, Barbossa didn't really fight Blackbeard that much, Blackbeard defeated him rather quickly and commented on the lack of challenge Barbossa was giving to him, so at the very least he is equal to Jones.


----------



## Riddler (May 29, 2011)

FireEel said:


> I did, just last afternoon.
> 
> Why would you think I have not watched it.



Because 1 zombie henchman isn't going to even any odds whatsoever for a powerless Blackbeard.



Gaelek_13 said:


> Sorry to say this, but no I'm not
> 
> Aztec Immortality only becomes a bitch if Barbossa happens to be fighting under moonlight which makes his body more prone to damage. In normal circumstances he's basically an immortal guy.
> 
> ...



I meant an immortal Barbossa isn't gonna "edge it out" at all. He's gonna curbstomp that powerless chump while Jones laughs at that zombie fodder trying to kill him.


----------



## FireEel (May 29, 2011)

Riddler said:


> Because 1 zombie henchman isn't going to even any odds whatsoever for a powerless Blackbeard.



The zombies are shown to have a great deal of physical strength, will not die, and are fearless. Of course they are darn stupid too, but at the very least, the zombie can serve as a distraction.



Riddler said:


> I meant an immortal Barbossa isn't gonna "edge it out" at all. He's gonna curbstomp that powerless chump while Jones laughs at that zombie fodder trying to kill him.



I don't get where your confidence in Jones come from. Jack was putting up a pretty darn good fight, and I dare say even had the upper hand as he did injure Davy Jones.

What sort of powers does Davy Jones have besides unkillability, non-combat teleporting, the ability to phase through non-organic objects, and the ability to tentacle rape someone with his chin?


----------



## Riddler (May 29, 2011)

FireEel said:


> The zombies are shown to have a great deal of physical strength, will not die, and are fearless. Of course they are darn stupid too, but at the very least, the zombie can serve as a distraction.



They were stupid, died and didn't seem so fearless when the spaniards got there.




FireEel said:


> I don't get where your confidence in Jones come from. Jack was putting up a pretty darn good fight, and I dare say even had the upper hand as he did injure Davy Jones.
> 
> What sort of powers does Davy Jones have besides unkillability, non-combat teleporting, the ability to phase through non-organic objects, and the ability to tentacle rape someone with his chin?



Davy Jones was able to overwhelm both Jack and Will Turner in swordsmanship. In addition, you said it yourself: "_unkillability, non-combat teleporting, the ability to phase through non-organic objects, and the ability to tentacle rape someone with his chin_".

There are 4 people fighting here. 2 of them are allies. It seems obvious Blackbeard and the zombie will be fighting different opponents. And both Blackbeard and the zombie are individually weaker than immortal Barbossa and Jones.

Thus, the fight ends up with 2 immortals ducking it out.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (May 29, 2011)

Davy Jones overwhelm them because of his powers, he can turn intangible which helps alot.


----------



## Taijukage (May 29, 2011)

davy is supernatural. unless barbossa or blackbeard stabs his heart, he cannot lose. ever.


----------



## FireEel (May 29, 2011)

Taijukage said:


> davy is supernatural. unless barbossa or blackbeard stabs his heart, he cannot lose. ever.



Davy will lose if he is hacked apart, or if his head is chopped off.

He cannot die, but he doesn't regenerate either.


----------



## pikachuwei (May 30, 2011)

Davy Jones' Claw > Swords


----------



## Xaosin (May 30, 2011)

Davy Jones teleports around and rips them apart.

He teleported from one ship to Jacks.

He walked through solid metal bars to get to calypso.

I see him just walking/teleporting through them and ripping their organs one by one until they're completely dismembered/incapitated.

What's this about people saying he cannot use them in combat because HMHMHMMshshhs so there?

Doesn't PIS/CIS not being a factor here mean anything?


----------



## Lina Inverse (May 30, 2011)

Did you just say HMHMHMMshshhs while wearing a My Little Pony set?


----------



## Cypher0120 (May 31, 2011)

pikachuwei said:


> Davy Jones' Claw > Swords



My thoughts. Davy could probably disarm them quite easily by just snapping their swords through his claws, while simultaneously fighting with an actual sword.


----------

